# Naughty Nauticals Makeover 5/1 - Margo Madness



## GlamYOURUs (May 1, 2008)

As you all know I get makeovers from my hot fabulous MA Margarita every time a new collection is launched. Well this is no different. I went to the MAC counter at 11am for my appt with Margo. I bought a lot of stuff I didn't think I would end up buying but I am glad I did, my wallet isn't happy  though. lol I think she did a wonderful job once again. But the pics don't do justice. The colors on my eyes are MUCH BRIGHTER in person than in these pics. I think I took them too fast to even mess with the settings. But here it is....and OMGAH I should have bought another MUTINY! I have never seen such a gorgeous pigment ever after Emerald Green 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











I have also listed the placement of the shadows, pigment and bases for you to recreate this look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face:
Strobe Liquid
Moisturelush Eye Cream
Studio Fix Fluid NC30
Fix +
Studio Finish Concealer NC30
Mineralize Loose Powder Medium Plus
Joyous BPB

Eyes:
Painterly p/p (first base on lid)
Luna Creme Base (over painterly so the pigment will stick easier)
Mutiny p/m (all over lid)
Illegal Cargo e/s (in and above crease)
Submarine e/s (outer corner, blended in)
#3 Falsies
Smolder Eye Kohl
Fibre Rich Mascara
Blacktrack f/l
Smoothblue Technakohl liner (bottom lashline, topped with submarine and dusted with mutiny)

Lips:
Plum Royale Creamstick Liner
Ahoy There l/s
Comet Blue Dazzleglass

I love the lip combo did she did and so did all the MA's at the counter that they all started to write down what Margo used for me so they can use it on themselves and their customers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pics:

















































Hope you all enjoyed it!


----------



## mocha_queen (May 1, 2008)

so pretty!


----------



## Caramel_QT (May 1, 2008)

AWESOME!!!!

I need to book me a makeover! I think the pics look fab - your MA doesn't have to try to hard...you're already GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## sofabean (May 1, 2008)

oooh i love!


----------



## yummy411 (May 1, 2008)

awesome job! i love the lower lid! hot!


----------



## kattybadatty (May 1, 2008)

yes i took a sneak peek last night while nobody was looking! i love it - its beautiful. looks great on you


----------



## n_c (May 1, 2008)

She did a fab job...I really like the winged liner on you.


----------



## TIERAsta (May 1, 2008)

so pretty! i can't wait to test out the new collection, too!


----------



## alwaysbella (May 1, 2008)

pretty!


----------



## juxtapoz (May 1, 2008)

I love it! So pretty- i think i need to try that lip combo too!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (May 1, 2008)

You look beautiful!


----------



## elegant-one (May 1, 2008)

Wooo...hot & awesome. You look great hun!


----------



## damsel (May 1, 2008)

great job as always


----------



## Divinity (May 1, 2008)

Fabulous!!


----------



## Beauty For Ashe (May 1, 2008)

Absolutely Gorgeous!  I have to copy this look!


----------



## mimibrowneyes (May 1, 2008)

very nice!! i love ur eyes- really lovely shape! mayb u can recreate the look and do a tut??


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (May 1, 2008)

it looks soo gorgeous and the comet blue looks great with the eyes.


----------



## mslitta (May 1, 2008)

That HOT!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (May 1, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## purrtykitty (May 1, 2008)

Gorgeous...you look absolutely stunning!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 1, 2008)

WOW, you look beautiful! I am really loving this collection, and the colors looks perfect on you!  I got Comet Blue today too (the last one!)  I am so excited!  Thanks for sharing - you look fabulous!


----------



## Distinque (May 1, 2008)

very pretty! She does awesome looks on you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait for my order to come in


----------



## MACATTAK (May 1, 2008)

Beautiful!!


----------



## sonya214 (May 1, 2008)

your MA is so skilled... your make up looks flawless. i bought so much from the naughty nauticals online last night. i messed up bigtime and removed mutiny from my cart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



im going back to the site to order it right now thanks to these pics!!


----------



## MAC_Diva (May 1, 2008)

Wow that looks amazing!! Wow, I may have to illegal cargo now! I can't wait for my Makeover on saturday!! I saw all the products today, and they look so awesome!


----------



## Brittni (May 1, 2008)

Omg! I love it! that light blue is absolutely gorgeous with the way she used it!

QUESTION - Did she or you put on your own lashes after wards? They don't look like MAC so j/w


----------



## SweetSimplicity (May 1, 2008)

Just lovely!


----------



## nikki (May 1, 2008)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## InRetospeck (May 1, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## kimmy (May 1, 2008)

you look so pretty! makes me want mutiny pigment.


----------



## AppleDiva (May 1, 2008)

Hotness!!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 2, 2008)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Omg! I love it! that light blue is absolutely gorgeous with the way she used it!

QUESTION - Did she or you put on your own lashes after wards? They don't look like MAC so j/w _

 
I already had the MAC #3s from a previous makeover so I brought it with me so she can use them for this look. But they are MAC and my fav lashes from them. They appear natural than the others. She applied the lashes after she did the entire makeover. hth!

And thank you everyone! I am still wearing the look and its 820PM here. It hasn't creased or worn off! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It looks exactly the same. I went to run some errands and picked up dinner tonite for my bro's bday and every where I went I got a compliment. I just wish I can recreate this look again lol Maybe with enough practice.


----------



## MAC_mallory (May 2, 2008)

this looks gorgeous!


----------



## coachkitten (May 2, 2008)

Wow!  I love it!  She did a great job and those colors look gorgeous on you!


----------



## Chelseaa (May 2, 2008)

this looks gorgeous!


----------



## BlahWah (May 2, 2008)

You look hot!  Margo did a wonderful job on you, too.  It's so great to have a MA who has as much with it as you do.  And my gosh, this just made me definitely fall in love with Illegal Cargo - that contrast with Mutiny is so lovely... I'm in such big trouble..!!!


----------



## mzKEL_RENEE (May 2, 2008)

i love it.. i need to go get mutiny!!


----------



## OohJeannie (May 2, 2008)

Oh i like those lips!


----------



## basoo (May 2, 2008)

wow that looks fab !!!  Margo is really good the MA you went too !!


----------



## nunu (May 3, 2008)

Monica you look gorgeous


----------



## mac-cakes (May 3, 2008)

Girl you look SMOKIN' HOT as always. 
I love Mutany.. I just gotta get my butt over to the mall.  #3 falsies look soo natural and sexy!
Thanks Glam


----------



## macmistress (May 3, 2008)

I would never have known how to put the comet blue with another lipstick. Now I guess Im ordering those. Thnx love!

ALso on a sidenote

you used medium plus mineral loosefoundation..was it not too dark for you? Cos your NC30? Someone was rec me a medium for NC35 :S Plus ure skin looks amazingly stunning!


----------



## glam8babe (May 3, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## christineeee_ (May 3, 2008)

u look gorgeous!!


----------



## ilovegreen (May 4, 2008)

fab look


----------



## b3AuTiFuL323 (May 4, 2008)

I love love love the lip combo! I need to get the comet blue dazzleglass now.


----------



## Patricia (May 4, 2008)

amazing as always


----------



## *~vicki~* (May 4, 2008)

this is absolutely stunning!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macmistress* 

 
_I would never have known how to put the comet blue with another lipstick. Now I guess Im ordering those. Thnx love!

ALso on a sidenote

you used medium plus mineral loosefoundation..was it not too dark for you? Cos your NC30? Someone was rec me a medium for NC35 :S Plus ure skin looks amazingly stunning!_

 
Thank you! Margo thought it would be too dark for me. She wanted me to get Medium but I thought it would be too light. In fact, it was just the right color for me. But I was being stubborn and wanted to go a lil darker. I wanted to try the Medium Dark and say said NO! That will be wayyyy too dark for you, trust me I am your MA I know this. lol haha
Since summer is not too far, I thought Medium Plus would be great for me.
Oh and I am NC30/35. I fall in between both. I like NC35 though for foundation and NC30 for concealer. hth!


----------



## anjdes (May 5, 2008)

Lips look fab!


----------



## LadyC23 (May 7, 2008)

You look amazing! So pretty!


----------



## mandilovesmakeup (May 8, 2008)

you always get the best make overs!..i'm jealous..send Margarita here please!


----------

